
Facebook losing out to YouTube, Instagram, and Snapchat among US teens - ColinWright
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-44329488
======
KhayriRRW
Facebook puts a lot of restrictions yet ironically the abusive users aren't
restricted per se.

~ Khayri R.R. Woulfe

